# fqhc rev codes for Medicare



## GailWomack (Apr 27, 2011)

I am working at an fqhc and we are having a challenge with the new rev codes for Medicare.  Does anyone have some sort of chart that identifies what CPTs/ HCPCSs codes go into which rev codes?  We also provide mental health services and are looking specifically for the correct rev code for 90862.

Thanks.
atfv1989


----------



## Rperry (Apr 28, 2011)

Good Morning,

I also work at a FQHC and the correct Revenue Code for CPT code 90862 is Revenue Code 900. If you could send me an e-mail off line I could help you with your other questions.


----------

